# NCMR Picnic



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, it is still over a month away (June 20 & 21), but I'm excited. I didn't think I would be able to go this year, but have decided that Darling Ms Angel & I will be going after all. I checked out the reviews for the hotel where the rooms have been reserved. They weren't too favorable for the mattresses. Several reviews also referred to renovations going on at the hotel. I even called the hotel to see if they had changed the mattress; they had not. 

So, do any of you know if you'll be able to go this year? Does anyone know anything about the Super 8 being recommended? If you are going, where will you stay? 

I enjoyed it so much last year and am looking forward to it this year.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would definitely go, if I could. I've heard it's a blast every year.

I'm not much help, but wanted to thank you for helping me this afternoon!!

I'm sooo far behind, and you saved my a$$, girlfriend. :smootch: 

Here's to you, Lynne ~ :wine: arty:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hubby and I will probably go as well. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Where is it at this year?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 4 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771954


> Where is it at this year?[/B]


Here's the information. Call Craig, if you have any questions. His number is listed near the end:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 5 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771958


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 4 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771954





> Where is it at this year?[/B]


Here's the information. Call Craig, if you have any questions. His number is listed near the end:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness, Tessa and I will be there Saturday, but we'll be driving up for the day. I've never been before so this will be fun!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm going to check to see if I can get Friday and Monday off work. If I can, Josie and I are going to be there! 

Josie says: Road Trip! Road Trip! We're going on a Road Trip! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I do not think we are going to make it this year... though we did totally enjoy it last year (well, except for the "wedding" part)! LOL


----------

